

1041uuu Pixel Art - opusdie
http://1041uuu.tumblr.com/

======
platz
There was something about the old space quest games that was really creepy,
somehow the lack of fidelity in graphics really intensified the alienness.. Or
it could just be nostalgia.

[http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimg3.wikia....](http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimg3.wikia.nocookie.net%2F__cb20080110190718%2Fspacequest%2Fimages%2Fd%2Fdd%2FArcada8.png&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fspacequest.wikia.com%2Fwiki%2FFile%3AArcada8.png&h=400&w=640&tbnid=CyGHPEWZ37UXMM%3A&zoom=1&docid=ZMxJ5mowhYPDmM&itg=1&ei=ErMxVLKXA8WryAT19IHwBg&tbm=isch&client=chrome-
mobile&ved=0CGIQMyg7MDs&iact=rc&uact=3&page=6&start=51&ndsp=10)

~~~
seryoiupfurds
link disengoogled:

[http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080110190718/spacequest...](http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080110190718/spacequest/images/d/dd/Arcada8.png)

------
fimdomeio
This king of thing always remind me of pirate baby's cabana battle street
fight by Paul Robertson
[http://probertson.tumblr.com](http://probertson.tumblr.com)

------
Jehar
I find it fascinating that the second picture down (rainy diner scene) has a
mobile device in it with a strobing screen. His other works have CRT displays
that, when filmed, do tend to strobe according to their refresh rate. LCD
screens, however, do not. That makes this a neat example of visual language
being used to imply function, even when that function doesn't match the object
being represented.

------
parski
The style reminds me of Cave Story. Great stuff!

------
iaw
These are amazing and super nostalgia inducing. I wonder how long each one
takes.

------
stuaxo
Wow, really good work. Reminds me of cut scenes in megadrive games.

------
th3iedkid
what is this exactly?Is it made up repeating some characters?

~~~
rspeer
It's the way good computer graphics used to look.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
Yep. Pixel art guys don't clearly understand that all png, gif and jpg and
countless other bitmap images are all pixel based. I'm just saying this ad guy
who used to program games in 90s. It's just low resolution art with possibly
restricted palette. These images did not use ega or vga palette. And of course
dithering is basic stuff. Notice real cga colors in this wonderful game.

[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FTFpuUJhP2Q](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FTFpuUJhP2Q)

These images are really nice. I just dislike pixel art newbie thing.

------
disobedient
These should really be 320x200 pixels in size, but I shall let it slide due to
the exceptional quality of the nostalgia this stirs in me.

